# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Чертежи Ту-22м2

## Silmar

ищу чертежи на ту-22м2

----------


## Limonad Joy

В журнале Аэрохоби(так раньше Авиация и Время назывался), то ли 1994, то ли 1995 года(номер не помню) была монография на Ту-22М3, с неплохими чертежами. А вот был ли там М2-не помню.

----------


## Lans2

М2 не было точно

----------

